# New and anxious IVF first timer!



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Helloooo... I'm Trilce.  My husband and I have been trying for a baby for 4 years. Having been diagnosed with Unexplained Infertility, we are now undergoing our first ever fertility treatment (IVF at Hammersmith Hospital). Last night I had the late night injection and due to extraction tomorrow!  Very excited and nervous. Any words of wisdom from experimented IVF ladies? Also, what happens after the embryo transfer? Two weeks of no signs until pregnancy test


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi tracy,welcome to FF,after your transfer im afraid it will be two weeks of no signs and not knowing,but keep possitive,every day that passes is one day closer to what you want.lots of ladies in here are on the 2week wait,so just pop in for a chat whenever you need.Good luck!skye.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your treatment.
As Skye has said, I'm afraid there won't be any real symptoms on the 2ww but if you are taking Cyclogest (progesterone) you will feel bloated, have tender boobs and have wind!  Sorry  But it's all worth it if you get a BFP at the end.

Leni x


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

and thanks for your comments. Had the EC today and then slept all day! 6 eggs were extracted and due back for ET on Thursday. No pain, just spaced out!


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Well done trilce. Good luck for Thursday and the 2ww. 

Leni x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Trilce

Welcome to FF!

Good luck in the 2ww.  Why not join the November 2ww'ers on the 2ww board?  You will get tons of support on there.

Laine x


----------



## AngieMbb (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Trilce. 

Firstly a big friendly welcome to the site, its great and you have so many people here for each other.

We finished our 2nd IVF cycle not long ago and are now 4 weeks pregnant, my advise to you, drink plenty of water after egg collection and rest for a day or so, when the embryo's are put back in I'm affraid the other girls are right all you can do is wait as you have done all you possible can, Dont overdo it, but dont do nothing, keep busy so your days go faster, were all here to get you through it we know what your going through, but when the 2ww is up you'l wonderwhere it went!

Good luck and best wishes  

Take care, let us know how you get on.

Angie.
xx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,
I am going though my first ICSI cycle at hammersmith. Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.
Shelleyxxx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all your support! It was a lovely surprise to wonder into the site today and find all the lovely comments. Here I am, working on my PC, with a glass of water by me, following Angie's advise (congrats on your 4-month baby!). Lots of luck to you too Shelly! Will let you know how it all goes 2morrow with the ET, and then I will take you on, Laine, and join the other ladies in suspense at the 2ww board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking about you today and hope that your EC goes well


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you Witch! All did go well, and I have two embryos (1 2cell and 1 4cell) inside! I am moving to the 2ww forum... ALL THE BEST TO ALL!!!


----------

